# "Nismo Seats" - Review



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

Hey, yall gave me input and stuff on them saying they were crap.

Since i had to replace my seats due to some rips and stuff spilt on them from the previous owner, i decided to see for myself.

Let me tell ya this, these seats are worth every freaking penny.

They arent the most comfortable seats in the world, but good enough for me, as i drove back from college with them installed which was 10 hours. Didnt bug me a bit. And to top it off, the sliders actually fit in nicely lol. Most brackets you get dont really wanna go in. These actually do. Despite the fact that they arent name brand, they are still five-star in my opinion. If you want a cheap replacement to the stock seats, id go for these. Especially when i got my pair for $280 shipped....for *both*. So yea, whoever was bashing these, you need to at least try them. And they got shipped fast too, which was weird....cause companies on ebay usually take a while to ship. So yea....all in all, name brand seats are nice, but i like the nismo logo on them, and they add a nice change to my interior. All i gotta do now is get some harnesses and im all set....

BTW, are harnesses counted as illegal seatbelts? Or are they usable replacements to seatbelts?


----------



## lshadoff (Nov 26, 2002)

200sxCaNaDiaN said:


> BTW, are harnesses counted as illegal seatbelts? Or are they usable replacements to seatbelts?


A harness without a roll cage is a death trap. If the car rolls, the roof wll be crushed, and you with it since the harness keeps you in an upright position. Also, since there is no high mounting point for the shoulder straps, in a front end collision, the shoulder straps will push down strongly enough to damage your spine.

Lew


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

They are legal either way but your going to die if it is strapped to the seat. You need to get a roll cage to make it actually be safer


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

correct me if im wrong but if he were to find/fab up a harness bar and just use the harnesses as a track day type thing but not use them on the road would he be ok? because i know the regularbelts dont do anything at all
edit. he could get those harnesses that snap into the rear seat belt clips for racing then when hes done you can just unclip them and use your safety belt


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

wanna post some pics? im thinking of picking up these seats myself..my buddy got em in his 240


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

Nismo1997 said:


> wanna post some pics? im thinking of picking up these seats myself..my buddy got em in his 240


yea, ill post some seat pictures up....as soon as i get a scanner, or a digital camera...ill probably just use my camera phone...lol.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

are those it on top or are the bottom pic it ?


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

I'd feel like a douche with fake nismo seats....
I'd have to remove the badges


But it seems to me that for 300 bucks, they can't be good quality.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

SlowB14 said:


> But it seems to me that for 300 bucks, they can't be good quality.


if that what you feel like about everything then i guess you just pass up all the good deals then and pay full retail for everything if that the perspective.

i mean ya sure they are fake nismo and badges are " real " and such but the seats seem pretty good quality and for the price it not bad either


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

autopower sells cages for b14's.......relatively cheap, all things considered.

this is what it looks like 









its listed price is $649 which isnt really that bad considering the dramatic safety improvement u will gain


----------



## the_anti_rice (Sep 30, 2004)

Imitation Nismo seats.............. 

They will fall apart after a while, bolster's will take a crap, material will wear out, as long as they weren't expensive...


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

the_anti_rice said:


> Imitation Nismo seats..............
> 
> They will fall apart after a while, bolster's will take a crap, material will wear out, as long as they weren't expensive...




untrue....unless u have proof or direct experience with them, refrain from comments.


----------



## apachewoolf (Mar 7, 2004)

hey give me the details about those seats I might be interested...they look really nice and if that's the price for them than you can't go wrong unless they fall apart in the first year that you have them...after a couple years even good seats take some wear and tear


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

the_anti_rice said:


> Imitation Nismo seats..............
> 
> They will fall apart after a while, bolster's will take a crap, material will wear out, as long as they weren't expensive...


Do you have these seats? Yea...thats what i thought....shaddap.

The material is the same as the stock seats, if not better. The bolsters will take a crap if your a 300pound fat asian, which im not....(for those of you who are....no offense is meant by this). And everything falls apart after a while, its just a matter of how well you take care of them. So unless you have them, dont make stupid comments. :dumbass: 

And for those of you asking, i will post pics of my bros car with the seats in em soon. Im just doing a new shift console with fiberglass right now, its being painted.

They are the top ones. I had the choice of either styles, but i think the top ones look better with the stock interior, and my white painted pieces. So yea.

And no i dont feel bad about having "fake" nismo badges, cause i researched the price on Nismo seats....if you wanna shell out like $600-700 a seat, go ahead. These will do for me.

Cheers


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> autopower sells cages for b14's.......relatively cheap, all things considered.
> 
> this is what it looks like
> 
> ...


Thanks for finding the price of that....when i decide to do my engine swap to the "secret engine"...(liuspeed knows what im talking bout....*wink*), than i will probably put that in...cause i wanna circuit race and shit.

Thanks again, will come in handy in about 3 months.


----------



## SlowB14 (Sep 20, 2004)

LIUSPEED said:


> if that what you feel like about everything then i guess you just pass up all the good deals then and pay full retail for everything if that the perspective.
> 
> i mean ya sure they are fake nismo and badges are " real " and such but the seats seem pretty good quality and for the price it not bad either


I'm just saying that usually, you get what you pay for. Good seats cost money for a reason. So using logic, cheap seats (not just cheap seats, imitation seats) that only cost that much wouldn't be that great of quality. But hey maybe you found a gem.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

cHoPs said:


> untrue....unless u have proof or direct experience with them, refrain from comments.


agreed i think the only reason they arnt 600 + is cuz A.they dont have bride, sparco writen on them B. they arnt scca approved or what ever it is. ithink for the money its an outstanding buy


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

200sxCaNaDiaN said:


> They are the top ones. I had the choice of either styles, but i think the top ones look better with the stock interior, and my white painted pieces. So yea.


very good choice stickin with the blackand grey if u really get into it the black and grey can look real good :thumbup: like a blck head liner and mats would look cool :thumbup:


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

Im gonna order some of those nismo mats, and im redoing my back seats and door inserts with black.....itll be pimp.

I have no problem with buying imitation shit, unless it is performance parts. Just cause something aint sparco or momo, or some brand name stuff doesnt mean i wont hand your ass to you in a paper bag on the track.

Anyone know a good interior shop in dallas area?


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

cHoPs said:


> untrue....unless u have proof or direct experience with them, refrain from comments.


Yes True...

They're knock-offs.. same guys sell the oil caps on ebay..

not saying that are bad..just saying thay aren't actual NISMO products.


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

but still not a bad looking seat...gotta be better then the stock seats


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Nismo1997 said:


> but still not a bad looking seat...gotta be better then the stock seats


who knows.. I wouldn't buy them without seeing them in person..


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

myoung said:


> Yes True...
> 
> They're knock-offs.. same guys sell the oil caps on ebay..
> 
> not saying that are bad..just saying thay aren't actual NISMO products.


ha your here! ok do you think that there would be any safety issues with them? ive been thinking about them ass well i couldnt care less what they say on them if needed i could find a way to take off the emblem but if i have a crash and the brackets rip up that would be very bad and if they are weak u think i could weld in some extra supports or what ever?


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

myoung said:


> who knows.. I wouldn't buy them without seeing them in person..


true


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> ha your here! ok do you think that there would be any safety issues with them? ive been thinking about them ass well i couldnt care less what they say on them if needed i could find a way to take off the emblem but if i have a crash and the brackets rip up that would be very bad and if they are weak u think i could weld in some extra supports or what ever?




First off I wouldn't wear a full harness without a roll cage., so just stick with the normal seat belt..... even if the seats were Sparco I would do that.. 

If they are cheap then there's always a reason


----------



## 200sxCaNaDiaN (Jun 10, 2004)

lol, yall are way overthinking this....>

Replacings stock seats in the car is more expensive than buying these.....so i bought these, and i like them alot better. But yea, i dont wear a full harness, just in case i roll my car.....*knock on wood*


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

using racer seats with stock seat belts looks pretty tacky....in a way. using a harness might look "cool" but is way unsafe in a car without a rollcage. safety over style


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

if u dont got a roll rage, how would you go about installing a harness? too the floor?


----------



## Token Moron (Mar 28, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> if u dont got a roll rage, how would you go about installing a harness? too the floor?



to the rear seats


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

seems like a good deal. considering people sell used OE seats from 240's and SE-R(B13-14) for $125 each. $300 sounds great. im sure theyll at least last a few years.


----------



## nacho_nissan (Jun 12, 2003)

Nismo1997 said:


> if u dont got a roll rage, how would you go about installing a harness? too the floor?


make your own bar that goes across from where the seat belts attach. like the one SPARCO makes for the Evo.


----------

